# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  كلمات وفاءٍ لقائد المسيرة

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




 

 


*يصادف يوم السبت الموافق للثلاثين من كانون الثاني*
*عيد ميلاد جلالة القائد المفدى*
*الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين* 
*وبهذه المناسبة تنظم رابطة عكس التيار حملة في منتديات الحصن الأردنية*
*لجمع أجمل ما قيل في سيد البلاد وعميد آل هاشم* 
*ولأننا معا .. ولأننا فرسان التغيير*
*فسنكون على قدر اهل العزم ونحقق الإنجاز الذي يفخر به كل اردني واردنية*
*فبادروا اخواننا في منتديات الحصن الأردنية في المشاركة ولو بجزء بسيط*
*يُظهر مدى حبنا وامتناننا الى جلالته وبإنجازاته للوطن وللشعب الأردني.* 

*فحفظك الله يا سيد البلاد ودمت بكل خير ذخرا للوطن ولشعبك المُحب*
*ومهما قدمنا فلن نوفيك حقك علينا..* 
*كل عام وانت يا سيدي بألف خير* 






*ملاحظات:* 
** سجّل دخولك اخي الكريم بمشاركة او اكثر بشعرٍ او صورة او كلمة او اغنية*
*تعبر فيها عن حبك للمليك المعظّم.*
** الحملة مفتوحة حتى يوم الأحد الموافق 31/1/2010* 
** عند نقل الأشعار يُرجى ذكر اسم الشاعر واسم القصيدة* 




*من أقلام الأعضاء* 
*((بقلم معاذ ملحم))*
*بمناسبة عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين*
*كتب الأخ (معاذ ملحم) كلمة بعنوان* 

*في عيد ميلادك يا سيدي* 

*وأيضا وبكل فخر نتقدم الى الأخ معاذ ملحم بالشكر الجزيل لتميزه في موضوع* 

*الهاشميون: جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه* 


*وذلك بمناسبة ذكرى وفاة الغفور له بإذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال وذكرى البيعة للقائد المفدى الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم ، نتقدم الى الأخ (معاذ ملحم) بكل الشكر واسمى آيات الفخر بقلمه المتميز.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*من هو جلالة الملك (عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين)* 

*ينتمي صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني إلى الجيل الثالث والأربعين من أحفاد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد تسلم جلالته سلطاته الدستورية ملكا للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في السابع من شهر شباط 1999م، يوم وفاة والده جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.* *ولد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في عمان في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني 1962م، وهو الابن الأكبر لجلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه وصاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة منى الحسين. تلقى جلالته علومه الابتدائية في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان عام 1966م، بداية، لينتقل بعدها إلى مدرسة سانت إدموند في ساري بإنجلترا، ومن ثم بمدرسة إيجلبروك وأكاديمية ديرفيلد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإكمال دراسته الثانوية.* 

*في إطار تدريبه كضابط في القوات المسلحة الأردنية التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بأكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية في المملكة المتحدة عام 1980م، وبعد إنهاء علومه العسكرية فيها قلّد رتبة ملازم ثان عام 1981م، وعيّن من بعد قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة 13/18 في قوات الهوسار (الخيالة) الملكية البريطانية، وخدم مع هذه القوات في ألمانيا الغربية وإنجلترا، وفي عام 1982م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بجامعة أوكسفورد لمدة عام، حيث أنهى مساقا للدراسات الخاصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط.* 
*ولدى عودة جلالته إلى أرض الوطن، التحق بالقوات المسلحة الأردنية، برتبة ملازم أول، وخدم كقائد فصيل ومساعد قائد سرية في اللواء المدرّع الاربعين. وفي عام 1985م، التحق بدورة ضباط الدروع المتقدمة في فورت نوكس بولاية كنتاكي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وفي عام 1986م، كان قائدا لسرية دبابات في اللواء المدرع 91 في القوات المسلحة الأردنية برتبة نقيب. كما خدم في جناح الطائرات العمودية المضادة للدبابات في سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني، وقد تأهل جلالته قبل ذلك كمظلي، وفي القفز الحر، وكطيار مقاتل على طائرات الكوبرا العمودية.* 

*وفي عام 1987م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بكلية الخدمة الخارجية في جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن العاصمة، ضمن برنامج الزمالة للقياديين في منتصف مرحلة الحياة المهنية، وقد أنهى برنامج بحث ودراسة متقدمة في الشؤون الدولية، في إطار برنامج "الماجستير في شؤون الخدمة الخارجية".*
*واستأنف جلالته مسيرته العسكرية في وطنه الاردن بعد انهاء دراسته، حيث تدرج في الخدمة في القوات المسلحة، وشغل مناصب عديدة منها قائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الاردنية وقائد العمليات الخاصة. خدم جلالته كمساعد قائد سرية في كتيبة الدبابات الملكية/17 في الفترة من كانون الثاني 1989م وحتى تشرين الاول 1989م، وخدم كمساعد قائد كتيبة في نفس الكتيبة من تشرين الاول 1989م وحتى كانون الثاني 1991م، وبعدها تم ترفيع جلالته الى رتبة رائد. حضر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني دورة الاركان عام 1990م، في كلية الاركان الملكية البريطانية في كمبربي في المملكة المتحدة. وفي الفترة من كانون الاول عام 1990م وحتى عام 1991م، خدم جلالته كممثل لسلاح الدروع في مكتب المفتش العام في القوات المسلحة الاردنية.*

*قاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني كتيبة المدرعات الملكية الثانية في عام 1992م، وفي عام 1993م اصبح برتبة عقيد في قيادة اللواء المدرع الاربعين، ومن ثم اصبح مساعداً لقائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الاردنية، ومن ثم قائداً لها عام 1994م برتبة عميد، وفي عام 1996م اعاد تنظيم القوات الخاصة لتتشكل من وحدات مختارة لتكون قيادة العمليات الخاصة. ورُقِّى جلالته الى رتبة لواء عام 1998م، وفي ذات العام خلال شهري حزيران وتموز حضر جلالته دورة ادارة المصادر الدفاعية في مدرسة مونتيري البحرية.* 
*بالإضافة لخدمة جلالته العسكرية كضابط، فانه قد تولى مهام نائب الملك عدة مرات أثناء غياب جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه عن البلاد. وقد صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية في 24 كانون الثاني 1999م، بتعيين جلالته ولياً للعهد، علما بأنه تولى ولاية العهد بموجب إرادة ملكية سامية صدرت وفقاً للمادة 28 من الدستور يوم ولادة جلالته في 30 كانون الثاني 1962م ولغاية الأول من نيسان 1965م.* 
*ومنذ تولي جلالة الملك عبدا لله الثاني ابن الحسين العرش، وهو يسير ملتزما بنهج والده الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، في تعزيز دور الأردن الإيجابي والمعتدل في العالم العربي، ويعمل جاهدا لإيجاد الحل العادل والدائم والشامل للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. ويسعى جلالته نحو مزيد من مؤسسة الديمقراطية والتعددية السياسية التي أرساها جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، والتوجه نحو تحقيق الاستدامة في النمو الاقتصادي والتنمية الاجتماعية بهدف الوصول إلى نوعية حياة أفضل لجميع الأردنيين. وقد عمل جلالة الملك منذ توليه مقاليد الحكم على تعزيز علاقات الأردن الخارجية، وتقوية دور المملكة المحوري في العمل من أجل السلام والاستقرار الإقليمي. وقد انضم الأردن في عهد جلالته، إلى منظمة التجارة العالمية، وتم توقيع اتفاقيات تجارة حرة مع ست عشرة دولة عربية، وتوقيع اتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، واتفاقية الشراكة بين الأردن والاتحاد الأوروبي.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
أنظر ايضا: موضوع عن جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين
بواسطة ابن الجنوب

بعنوان: جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center][/align]

*


*عبد الله يا عونك*

*بشار السرحان*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
[align=center][/align]











حفظك الله يا سيد البلاد
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

عبدالله يا عونك ... حنا فدا عيونك 
حبك سطى بالقلب ... ناسك يحبونك 

امر علينا و سم ... اللي تقوله تم
تبقى لنا و تسلم ... و ربنا يصونك 

لك سيدي موقف ... بين الملا يشرف 
و الريح لو تعصف ... ما تغمض عيونك 

و رجالك الاحرار ... يحمون والله الدار
و لو صار مهما صار ... ما خيبوا ظنونك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

العائلة الهاشمية

تسلم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين سلطاته الدستورية ملكاً على المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في السابع من شباط عام 1999م اليوم الذي توفى فيه والده الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.
يعدّ المغفور له الحسين بن طلال الأب الباني للأردن العصري الحديث فقد قاد سفينة الأردن عبر بحر متلاطم الامواج والنزاعات والاضطرابات وظل الاردن رغم كل العواصف واحة امن وسلام واستقرار ورمزاً للوسطية والاعتدال في منطقة الشرق الأوسط عامة.

يجلّ الأردنيون ذكراه ويعتبرونها عاملاً ملماً لمناخ الأردن الإجتماعي القائم على الإنفتاح والتسامح. فقد ولد الملك الملك الحسين في عمان في 14 تشرين الثاني 1935م وهو الابن البكر للامير طلال بن عبدالله والاميرة زين الشرف بنت جميل، تلقى تعليمه في مدرسة فيكتوريا بالاسكندرية بمصر وفي اكاديمية هارو في بريطانيا ثم التحق بكلية ساندهيرست الملكية العسكرية في بريطانيا حيث تلقى علومه العسكرية.
نودي به ملكاً على الأردن في   11آب1952 ولم يكن بعد قد بلغ السن القانوني، الأمر الذي استدعى تعيين مجلس على العرش، ولما بلغ السن القانونية   سارة الحكم ملكاً على المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في 2/أيار/1953.

كرّس الحسين رحمه الله حياته وجهده لبناء الأردن ورفع مستوى معيشة المواطن الأردني، فاتجه لانشاء بنيه تحتية اقتصادية وصناعية قوية كأساس لنهوض الأردن في مختلف الميادين، فانتشرات المصانع وامتدت شركة واسعة من الطرق لتربط اجزاء الوطن كانه بخطوط سريعة وحديثه ولم يترك مجالاً إلا وعمل على انعاشه حتى استحق بجدارة ان يكون الملك الباني.  بذل الحسين جهوداً جبارة طوال سنوات حكمه (47) لانجاز السلام في الشرق الأوسط فكان اتفاق السلام بين الأردن واسرائيل ثمرة تلك الجهود وخطوة على طريق تحقيق سلام عادل دائم شامل في الشرق الأوسط.




أرسى الحسين رحمه الله اسس الديمقراطية والعدالة والحريات العامة وحقوق الانسان وكان حلمه أن يكون الأردن نموذجاً نموذجاً مثالياً للمنطقة المحيطة به كلها.

اقترن الحسين بالملكة نور في 15 ايار 1978 ورزق منها بولدين هما حمزة وهاشم وابنين هما ايمان وراية وللحسين ثلاثة ابناء ثلاثة ابناء هم عبدالله، وفيصل وعلي وخمس بنات (عالية، زين، عايشة، هيا، وعبير) من زيجات ثلاثة سابقة وفي اواخر أيامه اصبح الحسين  جداً لعدد من الأحفاد.
تميز الحسين منذ نعومة اظفاره بانه رجل رياضي بامتياز فقد كان طياراً بارعاً، وقائد دراجات نارية متميزاً وسائق سيارات سباح ماهراً، وكان يهوي الرياضات المائية ولعبة التنس.
عانى بصبر وكبرياء الآم المرض وظل صامداً قوياً حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من عمرة ففي السابع من شباط عام 1999 انتقل الى الرفيق الأعلى بعد حياته بالانجاز والعظمة والكبرياء ففقد الاردن والعالم برحيله واحداً من كبار العمالقة في القرن الماضي.






الملك عبدالله الثاني

ولد جلالة الملك عبدالله في عمان في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني عام 1962م، وهو الابن الاكبر لجلالة الملك الحسين وصاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة منى الحسين.
تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في الكلية العلمية الاسلامية بعمان، ثم التحق بعدها بمدرسة القديس آدموند في (ساري) ببريطانيا، حيث انهى دراسته الثانوية، انتقل بعدها الى مدرسة ايجلبروك واكاديمية ديرفيلد      في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
عام 1980 التحق جلالته باكاديمية ساند هيرست العسكرية الملكية في المملكة المتحدة، ورقي الى رتبة ملازم ثان عام 1981، ثم عين قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة   13/18 في قوات (الخيالة) الملكية البريطانية في المانيا، وعام 1982 التحق جلالته بجامعة اكسفورد حيث انهى   دراسات مختصة بشؤون الشرق الأوسط، ولدى عودته انضم الى القوات المسلحة الأردنية.
اقترن جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بجلالة الملكة رانيا في العاشر من حزيران  عام 1993. رزق جلالتهما بنجلين، هما سمو الأمير حسين الذي ولد في 28  حزيران  عام 1994، وسمو الأمير هاشم الذي ولد في 30 كانون الثاني عام 2005، وبابنتين هما سمو الأميرة إيمان التي ولدت في 27 أيلول عام 1996، وسمو الأميرة سلمى التي ولدت في 26 أيلول عام 2000. لجلالته أربعة أخوة وست أخوات.
يحمل جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني العديد من الأوسمة من الدول العربية والأجنبية. وهو مؤهل كطيار، وكمظلي في مجال الهبوط الحر بالمظلة. ومن هواياته سباق السيارات، وممارسة الرياضات المائية، والغطس، واقتناء الأسلحة القديمة.

----------


## شذى الياسمين

للمزيد من المعلومات المتعلقة بالعائلة المالكة، الرجاء زيارة المواقع الإلكترونية التالية:

www.queenrania.jo
موقع جلاله الملكه رانيا العبدالله .

www.kingabdullah.jo
موقع جلاله الملك عبد الله التاني بن الحسين المعظم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هو الاب الحنون لكل أردنين خارج الوطن وداخله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هو الروح المعنويه العاليه لكل نشمي ونشميه بالاجهزة الامنية

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## بياض الثلج

حماك الله أيها القائد

----------


## عاشق الحصن



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## شذى البنفسج

في عيد ميلاد الملك نبتهل الى العلي القدير ان يحفظ جلالته وان يطيل في عمره وان يمنحه الصحة والسعادة وان يبقى على رأس بلدنا وشعبنا بانيا ومعلما وقائدا جسورا وشجاعا لم يخذل أهله ذات يوم وكل عام وجلالته والاسرة الهاشمية الكريمة بخير.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

في عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني يتطلع الاردنيون حواليهم في ثقة واطمئنان ورضى عما انجزوه وما هم بصدد انجازه بتوجيهات من الملك الانسان الذي نذر نفسه وكرس كل اوقاته من اجل الاردن الوطن والانسان، والتاريخ والجغرافيا، ووضع نصب عينيه هدفا ساميا ونبيلا وهو رفع مستوى معيشة الاردنيين وتوفير العيش الكريم لهم وتأمين مسكن لائق للفقراء منهم والمعوزين وطرح مقاربات وفعل ميداني على مستوى الوطن كله لمكافحة مشكلتي الفقر والبطالة عبر زيارات شخصية لجلالته في محافظات المملكة داعيا الشباب للالتحاق بمراكز التدريب للتوفر على مهنة وبما يتناسب واحتياجات سوق العمل.

في عيد ميلاد الملك يتأمل الاردنيون في المشهد الاقليمي فيعتريهم احساس غامر وشعور بالاطمئنان والثقة بأنهم يسيرون في الاتجاه الصحيح وبأن نهج الحكمة والاعتدال وبعد النظر واستشراف المستقبل الذي جسده جلالة الملك في الدبلوماسية والسياسة الخارجية الاردنية يحظى بالاحترام والتقدير لانه لا يحيد عن الصدقية والشفافية ولأنه لا يناور ولا يتحدث بلغتين او يمارس ازدواجية المعايير ولعبة شراء الوقت.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا ابو حسين بألف خير

----------


## HAWATMEH

بكل عفويه اقول اللهم احفظ هذا البلد سخاءا رخاءا وادم علينا الامن والامان وسائر بلاد المسلمين واحفظ اللهم اباالحسين وانعم عليه بالصحه والعافيه ويارب احفظ الاردنيين من كل سوء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاهي الاعوام تمضي وهاهي الايام تمر سريعة ... وها أنت كما عهدناك بوجهك البهي الندي يا سيد العشق الخارج من عمق الوطن والممتد عبر التاريخ . 
في عيد ميلادك يا سيدي ... تخفق الرايات ... ويتزين النشامى والنشميات  
في عيد ميلادك يا سيدي ... تحلو الحياة ... وتشرق شمس الأمل من جديد لتكون كبيرة ككبر هذا الوطن ... عزيزة كعزة أبناءه .

فكل عام وانت يا سيدي بالف خير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
[align=center][/align]









نعم القائد انت يا سيدي
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]





*تطور المملكة في عهد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأرقام*
*(حتى عام 2005)*


*عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم " مسيرة خير وعطاء"*
*شهد الأردن تطورا مستمرا في كافة المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في عهد صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم حيث غدا الأردن في مصاف الدول التي يشهد لها الكثيرون في منطقتنا وفي دول العالم الأخرى بتطبيق السياسات التنموية المتميزة والتي كان لها الأثر الايجابي الكبير على رفع مستوى معيشة المواطن الأردني. لقد تحقق كل ذلك التقدم الملموس بفضل التوجيهات السامية لصاحب الجلالة الهاشمية والمتابعة الحثيثة من جانب الحكومة الرشيدة فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ المشروعات بهدف تحقيق رؤية جلالته بالوصول إلى الرخاء الاقتصادي لأبناء هذا الوطن المعطاء.*

*ففي مجال الاقتصاد الوطني تتحدث الأرقام عن مدى الانجاز الذي تحقق في عهد صاحب الجلالة ، فمعدل النمو الاقتصادي الذي بلغ حوالي 3.4% في عام 1999، ارتفع إلى حوالي 8.4% في عام 2004، و 7.2% في عام 2005، وارتفع نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي بالأسعار الجارية من 1166 دينار عام 1999 إلى 1649.1 دينار لعام 2005، مما ساهم في خفض نسبة الفقر بشكل واضح من 21% في عام 1997، إلى 14.7% في عام 2005، وهذا يدل على تحسن المستوى المعيشي للسكان خلال الفترة أعلاه*

*وشهد القطاع الصحي نموا ملحوظاً خلال سنوات عهد صاحب الجلالة منذ عام 1999 لغاية الآن والذي تمثل بارتفاع عدد المستشفيات من 84 إلى 98 مستشفى، منها 42 مستشفًا حكومياً و 56 مستشفاً خاصأً. وزيادة في عدد الأسرة من 8726 إلى 10141 سريرا، إضافة إلى زيادة عدد الأطباء من 2988 إلى 4004 طبيبا خلال الفترة من 1999- 2005.*
*كما شهدت أعداد المراكز والعيادات الصحية ارتفاعا كبيرا، حيث زاد عددها من 1221 إلى 1322 وارتفع عدد الصيدليات من 1470 إلى 1615 صيدلية.*

*وقد اثر التطور في مجال توفر الرعاية الصحية ايجاباً في انخفاض معدلات وفيات الأطفال الرضع من 29 إلى 22 لكل ألف مولود حي، وساهم الوعي الصحي بين السكان وخاصة الأمهات في ارتفاع نسبة الولادات التي تمت تحت إشراف طبي إلى 99.5% وانعكست التطورات في المجال الصحي أيضا في ارتفاع توقع الحياة من 69 سنة للذكور و 71 سنة للإناث عام 1999 إلى 70.6 سنة للذكور و 72.4 سنة للإناث في عام 2005.*

*كما أولت القيادة الهاشمية اهتماما كبيراً بالتعليم، وخير دليل على ذلك الزيادة الواضحة في أعداد المدارس في الأردن إذ ارتفع العدد من 4676 مدرسة في عام 1999 إلى 5497 مدرسة في عام 2005. وصاحب هذا الارتفاع زيادة ملحوظة في أعداد الطلاب من 1380722 طالباً في عام 1999 إلى 1547689 طالباً في عام 2005، أما أعداد المعلمين فقد زادت من 63886 معلما ومعلمة في عام 1999 إلى 83543 معلما ومعلمة في عام 2005، مما ساهم في انخفاض عدد الطلاب لكل معلم من 22 طالباً في عام 1999 إلى حوالي 18 طالباً في عام 2005.*

*وقد انخفضت نسبة الأمية في المملكة إلى 8.9 عام 2005، وفيما يتعلق بالتعليم العالي فقد زاد عدد الجامعات إلى 21 جامعة في عام 2005، وكذلك تم التوسع في التعليم العالي ومخرجاته النوعية وارتفع عدد الخرجين من 18287 عام 1999 إلى 35799 عام 2005.*

*لقد كان للنوع الاجتماعي أهمية خاصة لدى القيادة الهاشمية من اجل تقليص الفجوة بين الرجال والنساء على كافة الصعد من اجل النهوض بالمرأة وتعزيز دورها في المجتمع الأردني الحديث. وقد شهد الأردن تطورا في مجال تعليم الإناث مما أدى إلى انخفاض معدلات الأمية بين الإناث في الأعمار 15 سنة فأكثر من 16.5% في عام 2000 إلى 13% في عام 2005، وتحققت مكاسب جوهرية للنساء بتوليهن مناصب رفيعة في كافة مستويات السلك الدبلوماسي، حيث ارتفعت النسبة من 2.4% في عام 2000 إلى 9.8% في عام 2005، وكذلك ارتفعت نسبة تمثيل المرأة في مجلس الأمة من 2.5% في عام 1997 إلى 7.5% في عام 2005.*

*إما في مجال البنية التحتية ووفقاً لنتائج المسوحات والتعدادات التي أجرتها دائرة الإحصاءات العامة، فقد بلغ عدد الأسر المشتركة بالشبكة العامة للمياه 846559 في عام 2006، كما بلغ عدد الأسر المشتركة بالشبكة العامة للمجاري 508993 عام 2006، كما ارتفع عدد المشتركين بشبكة الكهرباء من 833600 في عام 1999 إلى 1129100 في عام 2005.*

*وفي هذا المجال فإن أطوال شبكة الطرق الرئيسية والثانوية والقروية قد زادت زيادة ملحوظة حيث أن الطرق الرئيسية قد زادت من 2911 كم في عام 1999 إلى 3109 في عام 2005.* 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

اي معلومات عن الملك الدخول على هذا الموقع
"الموقع الرسمي للملك عبدالله الثاني"
http://www.kingabdullah.jo/homepage.php

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*

ملك بحجم الوطن










ملك في قلب كل النشامى








تقف كل التعابير عند وصف سيد الرجال








ملك الأمن والأمان .. ملك الإنسانية







وفي فرحه فرح كل الوطن








فحفظ الله العائلة الهاشمية وأدامهم للوطن الغالي
*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
[align=center][/align]




ملك النشامى
في
بلد النشامى 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
** 


**


**


**


**




*عشت*

*يا سيد الرجـــــــــــــال*
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهذه أجمل تحية عسكريه من اني انا لك

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## راشد ابراهيم

مشكووووووور

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

إَجَد فيَگَََ وفـِاءَ يَآملَگَََ الاّردن 
لآ اعلمَ منَ أينَ لَگََ هذاْ الوفـِاءَ وإَلمحبَهَ 
ارىَ فيَگََ وفـِاءً لشعبَگََ العظيمَ 
إَرىَ فيَگََ رجؤَلهَ عربيهَ إَنعدمَتَ فيَ گَثيرَ منَ رؤوسـِاءَ العرَبَ 
گَثيـِرَ هيَ ألاشيـِـِـاءَ إَلتيَ إَراهـِاَ فيَگَََ وإَتمنىَ إَن تگَؤَن مؤجوَده فيَ رؤوسـِاءَ وحگَآمَ العرَب 
فعلاً ، إْفتقدنـِاَ رجالاً مثلَگَََ 
أنتَ فعلاً منَ يستحقَ إَن يگَونَ " رجلاً عظيماً "



أَسألَ اللهَ إَن يبقيَگََ ذخراً لگَلَ الاّردنيين وگَلَ إَلعـِربَ 
.

----------

